# pigeon mosaic



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

how i can make pigeon mosaic ???
iyado


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you are asking how to try and breed a mosaic, there's really no way. If you search here on Pigeon-Talk for mosaic, you should turn up some interesting and informative threads.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mosaics are very hard to get in pigeons because it is a mutation that happens randomly. Sometimes, it *is said* to happen when two embryo fuse together into one, causing a bird with (normally) half one color/pattern, and half another. Most of the time you'll see "two-sided" or "quilt" birds. I've heard that, and also that it is caused by two sperm fertilizing one egg. The second sounds a lot more...probable than the first. It is rare, but it has happened a good bit. It can come into any breed at any time, but cannot be bred into the young (although most people wish it could be!).

Here's some info/pics:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/mosaic.jpg
http://www.pigeonplanet.com/thume/DCP_1315.jpg


Recessive opal is sometimes called mosaic by racing breeders, but it's incorrect and would probably confuse the people that go by genetic terms.
Actual mosaics are probably more common in homers, or at least it seems that way from what I've seen. There's also a couple good examples of mosaics in the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds. I know there is one page near the back (I dont have my book here with me) that talks just about mosaics, and there is another picture of one as an example of one of the breeds. From memory, I believe it was a part brown and part blue tiger French Mondain (or was it a modena?).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is some wonderful information, Becky, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

iyado, the following link shows a beautiful mosaic.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21391

Be sure to also click on the link relofts shows on her August 6 post which will show a more mature pigeon.


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

i need to make one of his kind of pigeon >how????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kiss said:


> i need to make one of his kind of pigeon >how????


You can't purposely make/breed one. It's just not possible. Please read the links provided, and I think you will begin to understand. 

Terry


----------

